# Got around to giving Angelwax the Fifth Element a go.



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Afternoon all,

It had been a while since the wifes Focus CC had a bit of attention so I thought I should give it a bit of a treat.

So it was washed, clayed with AW Glide Clay Block (great product BTW) and a cleanse with Britemax Black Max. It's the first time I have used Black Max. I loved it, it disappeared into the paint to leave a great finish.

Once the car was done, I gave it a coat of DJ SNH for some lasting protection as this is it's winter prep. I think my SNH has 'Gone Off'. It is 4 years old now and it didn't want to spread that well on the paint which made applying it a bit of a chore, but I got it done and then got The Fifth Element out.

So, bearswaxfactory say

"Angelwax Fifth Element 30ml is a high end detailing wax which gives an extreme gloss show quality finish and great durabilty.

Blended from a complex recipe of four top end waxes plus a secret fifth element which Angelwax are keeping a secret this is a seriously high quality product and perfect for detailers of all skill levels.

Easy to apply

Goes a long long way

Extreme gloss and depth of colour

High durabilty 3-4 months"

Now, it didn't have any instructions on the pot, but having used a few Angelwax waxes in the past, I applied to two panels at a time and then buffed off.

It loaded on the pad really easily and it spreads a long way! I cannot believe how little I used on the whole car, I've bearly made a dent in the 30ml pot. It smells great, kind of like Amoxicilin (the childrens yellow antibiotic medicine) and I could compare it to spreading like CG 50/50.

Now, having used Angelwax waxes a few times, they can be a little tricky to remove if you leave it too long. This is a massive step in the right direction from AW. The Fifth Element is much easier to use than the likes of Desireable. I left some parts a little longer to see if was more difficult to remove and it was a breeze! Here it is curing on the wing.



And removed after a few minutes.





It really added to the gloss levels, as ypou would expect a show wax to. So I made my way around the car.









I'm really impressed and if the durability is as stated, it should be a belter. The only sticking point is the initial outlay; £20 for a sample is expensive. Having said that, 30ml will get you at least 5 layers on a car of a focus size. I will keep this thread updated with durability and water behaviour.

Thanks for reading everyone!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Very nice Neil, any further info on this wax? Is this the one the AW say is ideal for applying over ceramic? If so, intrigued as to this comment.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

That looks wicked, nice write up too:thumb:


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments guys.

Hey Shaun. Yes mate, that's what they said before they sent the sample out to me. I've already sent them an email asking for the correct application method, I'll ping them an email asking for more info. They're usually really good at getting back to me with more info. All I have so far is the blurb from BWF website. I know AW are having issues with their website programmer so it may be a little while before we get any further info from that source.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

:driver:


Hunty said:


> Thanks for the kind comments guys.
> 
> Hey Shaun. Yes mate, that's what they said before they sent the sample out to me. I've already sent them an email asking for the correct application method, I'll ping them an email asking for more info. They're usually really good at getting back to me with more info. All I have so far is the blurb from BWF website. I know AW are having issues with their website programmer so it may be a little while before we get any further info from that source.


Cheers, BTW check your Facebook messages, prob the "other" contacts :thumb:


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Quick update on Application and info.

The wax is ideally applied to two panels at a time and then removed, John wouldn't go any longer than that. 

The reason it is ideal for ceramic coatings is that the "Fifth Element" is specifically in there because it bonds really well to ceramic coatings and bare clearcoat. That was the only infomation that they would give me on this front, which I'm personally happy with. I guess they can't give their secret away. I'm guessing at unicorn saliva.


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Not my greatest photo, but the beading is great!!!


----------



## cufc1111 (Aug 20, 2014)

Great  Looking forward to getting this on my car.


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Let us know how you get on with it in the thread please buddy. Always interesting to get other viewpoints on products. 

Thanks mate


----------



## cufc1111 (Aug 20, 2014)

Will do. Hopefully in the next week or so.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

So has it delivered 4 months durability?


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Hard to say, I've popped waxes over the top of it when I got bored. I would say that 4 months over the winter would be optimistic though. But it easily made two months before I topped it.


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

I've applied this to half a car and it buffed off effortlessly, so much easier to use than desirable. Definatly one that will stay in my collection


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Totally agree mate. It's a belter. Just bought a full pot, it's that good.


----------

